# Ich darf mit dir ins Kino



## QueerPride

Me gustaría saber si la traducción es correcta:

*Ich darf mit dir ins Kino* -> Me está permitido / puedo ir con él al cine.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## jordi picarol

Ich darf mit dir ins Kino significa: me está permitido/puedo ir contigo al cine. Con él se dice: mit ihm
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## julivertmeu

*Ich darf mit dir ins Kino* -> Puedo ir contigo al cine.

Saludos.


----------



## nievedemango

pronombres de objeto indirecto (dativo):

contigo = mit dir

con él = mit ihm

Sabrás que la preposición "mit" siempre va con dativo.


----------



## Falkon

Hola, no faltaría el verbo principal?
...ins Kino (gehen, fahren, etc)


----------



## Alemanita

En el fondo sí, pero coloquialmente no se usa, se sobreentiende que es 'gehen'.


----------



## paradoxa4

Falkon said:


> Hola, no faltaría el verbo principal?
> ...ins Kino (gehen, fahren, etc)



Gramatical y ortodoxamente hablando sí, en el habla común no. ¿La razón? Al usar la preposición "INS" ya se sabe que es movimiento, te estás dirigiendo hacia un lugar (El que le sigue), en ese caso es el cine. Realmente los verbos "gehen / fahren / fligen / reisen" no indican movimiento como tal, sino EL MEDIO DE TRANSPORTE QUE USAS.

Puedes omitir el verbo de movimiento, pero recuerda declinar siempre en acusativo, porque si lo haces en dativo y dices "Ich kann im Kino" te dirán "Ok, en el cine puedes hacer... ¿Qué?"


----------

